# Tool zum Austricksen von Truecrypt veröffentlicht



## Newsfeed (16 Oktober 2009)

Die Sicherheitsexpertin Joanna Rutkowska hat ein Tool entwickelt, mit dem Angreifer sich Zugang zu Festplatten verschaffen können, die mit Truecrypt verschlüsslt sind.

Weiterlesen...


----------

